# ribbon snake or smooth green snake???



## gonff (Jul 20, 2009)

i have had the privelidge of goin to america and will be staying here for a few months!
i recently went to a petshop and was absulutely amazed to find all the reptiles that you would see in books and u dont even need a liscence! (exept for venemous snakes)

These included:

dwarf caimans
jacksons chameliens
4 horned chameliens?
ball pythons
boa constricters
corn snakes, milk snakes, king snakes
and green iguanas to name a few!!!

prices are a lot cheaper than i expected also!

two snakes that caught my eye were ribbon snakes ($10) and smooth green snakes ($20)!
the parents said it might be a possibility to get one and keep it for the time we are goin to be here! 

out of curiosity, which one would u guys go?

thnx

-gonff-


----------



## Scragly (Jul 20, 2009)

I would have to choose the smooth green snake.


----------



## GOOBA (Jul 20, 2009)

go a baby boa. they are realy cheep in the states.


----------



## gonff (Jul 20, 2009)

yer, i think the ball pythons were $30, not sure how much the others were.


----------



## gozz (Jul 20, 2009)

I would never come back lol


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 20, 2009)

Those Ribbon snakes are awesome,tri striped.The green snake is great,so thats whos bringing them into the country..LOL...


----------



## jessb (Jul 20, 2009)

The smooth green snake is gorgoues and I can't get over the price! Although I guess the low price combined with lack of regulation and licencing is why they have such a huge problem with people simply releasing unwanted snakes - they are seen as "disposable" because they cost less than a DVD. Your comments kind of sum up this attitude too, unfortunately. 

I'm a bit concerned that you would be considering getting a snake for only a couple of months. It doesn't really indicate much maturity, responsibility or commitment if you purchase an animal, knowing full well that you are only going to leave soon after acquiring it and will have to pass it on to someone else. What will you do if you can't find someone to care for it when you leave??


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jul 20, 2009)

stay there!! i wish i could move to america or england where you could keep exotics!


----------



## cris (Jul 20, 2009)

I would get both, it would be a nice change to be able to feed snakes insects. Just take them back to the pet shop or sell them when you leave.


----------



## crocdoc (Jul 20, 2009)

jessb said:


> I can't get over the price!


They're both wild caught.

For all of those people desperate to move elsewhere so you can own exotics, after a few years you'd be lusting after Australian snakes, reading this forum and saying "wow, I wish I could get THOSE over here! Why won't Australia allow them out?"


----------



## Khagan (Jul 20, 2009)

I wouldn't get either of them. I wouldn't be able to get a pet knowing in advance that i'd have to get rid off it a couple moths later, not only do i become attached to my animals but it's also a bit unfair on the animal to have to go through the stress of going from 1 place to another each time it just settles in.


----------



## gonff (Oct 7, 2009)

yer ive thought about that alot Jessb and Khagan, what would i do with it when its time to come back makes it difficult.


----------



## blurb (Oct 7, 2009)

Do what everyone else does and let it roam free


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 7, 2009)

What are their feeding/husbandry requirements like? If they are specialist animals it may be a hassle, especially if you're only keeping them for a few months. If they are easy enough to keep, personally I'd be going the green. Good luck! Don't forget to send pics when it's set up.


----------

